# Need to get me some corks....



## geek (May 11, 2014)

Anyone close by my area that would like to co-buy a 1000 package of VS1 type.
I just need 100 right now for this batch but might as well just buy a larger quantity but don't want to buy 1000 just for me.

Any big difference between the 9x1 1/2 and the 9v1 3/4.

What's special about the "Bi-disk" cork?


----------



## dralarms (May 11, 2014)

Buy 1000, get a couple 5 gallon buckets and 2 wine bottles, fill the wine bottles 1/2 way with kmeta place in bucket and fill with corks, cover tightly with lid. Change kmeta every 6 months. Corks will stay fresh until you need them.


----------



## geek (May 11, 2014)

yeah, I'd like to buy these but for me it is just too many right now, wish someone in my area would like to co-buy...


----------



## olusteebus (May 11, 2014)

That is a good idea but I just do not need many now.


----------



## 4score (May 19, 2014)

I may be interested, but I'm on the west coast. We'd have to split freight after splitting. Let me know what you think and I'll ask my wine partners.

Thanks,
Mark

edit - it turns out that between myself and others locally, I could probably use all 1000. The splitting is a good idea though if you can find some others in your area.


----------



## tonyt (May 19, 2014)

geek said:


> What's special about the "Bi-disk" cork?



I like the bi-disk because:
1) The solid cork top and bottom is what touches the wine regardless how you insert them into your corker, no binder touching the wine.
2) The amalgamate middle gives an affordable, tight, solid, long lasting fit.
3) They look cool.
In short IMHO you get the best of both worlds - value and quality.


----------

